

Nemerle 1.0 - kung-fu-master
http://nemerle.org/

======
leif
> The world of statically typed languages has the same framework (Scala’s
> Lift). But the implementation for Nemerle is based on macros and recognized
> standards such as LINQ.

I can't stand it when people parade around the "recognized standards" some
company made up and then recognized on their own.

------
xpaulbettsx
Nemerle's coolest feature(or most evil, depending on your perspective) is its
macros - it's one of the few modern languages that support them.

~~~
kung-fu-master
Exactly. AFAIK, it has small core language and all other constructions like
if/else, while, for, foreach etc are made with macros.

I think that Nemerle is Lisp macros + static types + OCaml (algebraic data
types, pattern matching) + .Net ecosystem (even Visual Studio support).

~~~
andrewcooke
how does it square typing with macros? is it typed after macro application?

~~~
hi_octane
There are different "macro stages" to allow macro application on both typed
and untyped source.

~~~
andrewcooke
so if macros can operate on typed source and/or on the typed ast tree, do they
(the macros) have a type system that guarantees that they will preserve
correct typing? or are types still checked agan (globally?) after applying the
macro?

what i'm really asking is, is there anything "smart" about how the macro works
with the type system?

~~~
VladD2
Macros are expending in the typing process. In macro you can use compiler API
to type some untyped AST (for example, argument of macro).

For example, "foreach" macro use compiler API to infer type of collection.
This macro generate specialized code for different collection kind
(array/list/IEnumerable).

------
lazylland
Beautifully written intro that gave me a complete feel for the language. I
think that it is a really difficult thing, to communicate that well.

All the best ! I hope Nemerle becomes a fantastic option on the .NET platform.
Though, with the speed that Microsoft likes to develop C#, it might most
probably end up looking like this.

------
norswap
It looks all nice and well, but why can't languages these days be compiled ? I
reckon it's way harder to do, but there's no major impediment to achieve what
can be achieved in a language based say on the CLR.

~~~
tomjen3
Why waste time writing a compiler when you can leverage much of the work
already done to optimize .NET?

If the clients don't have it, make your installer download it and be done with
it.

~~~
regularfry
It's much harder to get enough of a .NET runtime together for a new platform
than it is to lean on a platform compiler and binary toolchain which must
already exist. It's all very well saying "just download the installer," but
that won't get my nemerle code running on my phone.

~~~
icey
What phone? Chances are Mono run there...

~~~
regularfry
Nokia N900. Ok, so there's Mono for Maemo, so that's not a particularly
convincing argument in itself. However, the point stands - replace Nemerle
with Scala, for instance, and I'm stuffed (mostly).

------
whalesalad
It looks a lot like python + javascript.

~~~
jamesrom
Lambdas? LINQ? OOP? This looks nothing like js.

------
x5315
Semicolons. Ew.

~~~
ziaw
not nessesary with indent syntax <http://goo.gl/EqeaD>

